# recommended scroll saws



## midge29 (27 Jan 2014)

looking at getting a scroll saw soon , only wanted to spend a couple of hundred, any recommendations please


----------



## Baldhead (27 Jan 2014)

I have a second hand Delta which I thought was really good, then me brother went and bought a Hegner after recommendations on this site, save up for a Hegner or buy a second hand Hegner, mind you even second hand ones demand a high price.

Baldhead


----------



## stevebuk (27 Jan 2014)

Hi
You don't have to buy a Porsche in order to learn to drive just like you don't need the most expensive scroll saw to learn on, it will however make your learning curve easier and give you less hassle than some of the cheaper ranges.
Look around on eBay and pick something up to learn with, you will need to check it will take pinless blades, be fairly easy to change blades and heavy enough not to be bucking bronco when trying to cut out a pattern.
If you manage to obtain all the above and get on well with the practise only then consider upgrading to a better saw, if however you can stretch to a decent model from the off your planned journey into scrolling will be smoother and probably more rewarding..
I have 2 deltas and a hegner, I prefer my delta but alas it is wearing out of some of the parts which are now difficult to obtain...


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Jan 2014)

Look out for a Delta with the Quickset blade clamps.


----------



## powertools (28 Jan 2014)

This topic has been done to death on past threads.
Steves advice above is spot on, your budget won't buy you the best saw on the market so my advice would be to buy second hand for less than £50 see if you get a feel for scrolling and enjoy it within the capabilities of the saw and if you do then purchase a better saw at a later date and resell the original.
If you try this idea make sure that you purchase good quality blades to use in the saw they will make a big difference in the way it performs.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## woodndrum (28 Jan 2014)

Powertools and stevebuk are spot on. Buy something cheap under 100 GBP and gauge your success and likely time, or money on the machine and then decide to spend serious money on a much talked about saw that might cost 800 - 1000 GBP
You can have my old Rexon 16 for 20 GBP plus7.50 GBP for a drop and shop delivery if I can get away with the weight problem, otherwise postage at cost


----------



## midge29 (30 Jan 2014)

thanks for the advice , i didnt want to pay out on something like a hegner straight off, i wanted something mid range realy so after some more research on here i think i will look out for a delta, a few on the bay at the min but too far away, will wait till one comes up, thanks again ,


----------



## jonluv (30 Jan 2014)

There is a delta q3 on eBay if you can get to Dorchester
In my opinion there is no better scroll saw than this one


----------



## midge29 (30 Jan 2014)

yea i looked at that one , bit too far and have asked if they would post but no reply as yet ,


----------



## beech1948 (30 Jan 2014)

The guys above are right...go second hand, below £50.

Mine a few months ago was a Meddings J something made in 1952. Its big, on a 1/4 steel plate base, weighs 237Kg and was single speed with only pinned blades in use.

It cost me £26

Its now variable speed with a gadget from Hong Kong which cost me £2.59 inc p&P

I'm just about ready to modify it to take pinless blades having worked out how to do that at a cost of around £25 max. 

Enjoy

Al


----------



## megga (31 Jan 2014)

If your buying one just to try out, then one as cheep as chips. Mine is one of the cheep ones, i have had it 1 1/2 years and its done me good. Make sure you get one that takes pinless blades, second hand £40-£50. If its not for you, then you have not lost out, if you like it, then save up for a good one. Thats what i have done. I'll sell my old one and only loose £10-£20, makes sense to me.

One thing i will say, no matter what machine you get, get good blades, i would think a cheep chinese one with good blades is better than a Hegner with cheep blades


----------



## scrimper (31 Jan 2014)

midge29":214wgavl said:


> looking at getting a scroll saw soon , only wanted to spend a couple of hundred, any recommendations please



Have you looked at this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scroll-saw-/2 ... 417bf8d95d

Kity was a Top quality brand and if this wasn't made by Hegner or with their blessing I will eat my hat!


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Jan 2014)

scrimper":2qlzzvkp said:


> midge29":2qlzzvkp said:
> 
> 
> > looking at getting a scroll saw soon , only wanted to spend a couple of hundred, any recommendations please
> ...


not see one of them before I wonder if hegner now farm there production out to our Asian friends


----------



## scrimper (31 Jan 2014)

Geoffrey":23xv3x0s said:


> scrimper":23xv3x0s said:
> 
> 
> > midge29":23xv3x0s said:
> ...



No They are made in Germany.

The Kity is an older saw The seller suggests 1999 but IMHO it could be older.


----------



## midge29 (31 Jan 2014)

i looked at this machine as i like the kity machines having a 419 table saw , long way though . it is around 90 mile away from me . would it be worth the trip .


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Jan 2014)

you are right it says made in Europe on the label it looks like 1997.
looks good similar to a multicut1.

Geoff


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Jan 2014)

midge29":3nanshg4 said:


> i looked at this machine as i like the kity machines having a 419 table saw , long way though . it is around 90 mile away from me . would it be worth the trip .


if you can pick it up for the right money then yes a multicut one would cost more like two hundred quid
second hand
Geoff


----------



## scrimper (31 Jan 2014)

midge29":b0y3eh16 said:


> i looked at this machine as i like the kity machines having a 419 table saw , long way though . it is around 90 mile away from me . would it be worth the trip .



Depends on how much it goes for, up to £100 would be a bargain IMHO, others might not agree but I think this is a quality machine and I am convinced that Hegner had a hand in it. A lot of the fittings are identical to the Hegner such as the blade clamps, the Clamp holder on the table, the style of the pivot arm bolts, the rear tension adjuster, even the motor and switch box look the same. Even the sticky label on the base looks the same as the Hegner except it says Kity and it's even in the same position as the Hegner! 

If I was looking for a decent saw, it was nearer to me and did not go to a silly price I would be getting my bid ready at 15:23 tomorrow!

(just my opinion though)


----------



## midge29 (31 Jan 2014)

i will keep my eye on it , also enquired about the delta q3 on the bay and he said he will post to me so see what the kity goes for first ,


----------

